# probeta / test specimen



## Surus

No puedo encontrar la traducción al inglés de la palabra "probeta", en el sentido usado en el ámbito de la técnica de control de calidad de materiales, donde que se llama "probeta" a la parte de material que se extrae para hacer las pruebas de laboratorio.

Gracias,

Ruth Spivak


----------



## Philippa

Hola Ruth,
Es como una muestra ¿verdad? Yo usaría 'sample'.
Bienvenida a los foros  
Saludos desde Inglaterra
Philippa


----------



## Cosmic

Ccoincido con que en el sentido en que fue preguntado ,"sample" es la mejor palabra, al menos es la que usan los libros de estadística.


----------



## DCPaco

Yup:  Sample


----------



## Mate

Surus said:


> No puedo encontrar la traducción al inglés de la palabra "probeta", en el sentido usado en el ámbito de la técnica de control de calidad de materiales, donde que se llama "probeta" a la parte de material que se extrae para hacer las pruebas de laboratorio.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Ruth Spivak


Hola Ruth! ¿Probaste con "muestra de laboratorio"?


----------



## loladamore

Isn't a _probeta_ a *test tube*? Is it also the *sample*, then?


----------



## Mate

Lola querida, lo que se ve en tu link es un tubo de ensayo. Cuando en la facu decíamos "probeta" en lugar de "tubo de ensayo" los profesores nos corregían de inmediato, como si hubiéramos dicho una mala palabra.


----------



## loladamore

A los tubos de ensayo en México se les llaman probetas. Veo que el DRAE tiene esa acepción como la primera:

*Probeta*
*1.* f. Tubo de cristal, con pie o sin él, cerrado por un extremo y destinado a contener líquidos o gases.*2.* f. Vasija cuadrilonga y de poco fondo, usada por los fotógrafos en sus operaciones.*3.* f. Manómetro de mercurio, de poca altura, para conocer el grado de enrarecimiento del aire en la máquina neumática.*4.* f. Máquina para probar la calidad y violencia de la pólvora.*5.* f. Muestra de cualquier sustancia o material para probar su elasticidad, resistencia, etc.

No sabía que también se refería a una muestra; aquí no se usa en ese sentido, que yo sepa. 

¡Si estoy mal, habrá que corregirles al Encarta, Oxford, y a muchos diccionarios, pues!

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> ¡Si estoy mal, habrá que corregirles al Encarta, Oxford, y a muchos diccionarios, pues!


Los que estaban mal eran mis bienamados profesores. Estaban "de la nuca"


----------



## loladamore

Mateamargo said:


> Los que estaban mal eran mis bienamados profesores. Estaban "de la nuca"


 
Vamos por ellos, y les damos su merecido.


----------



## Surus

¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!
En Argentina llamamos "probeta" a un soporte de madera o metal para colocar en él los tubos de ensayo. Es el uso que se le da al término.
"Sample" (muestra) es un hiperónimo para "probeta" (siempre viene bien el hiperónimo cuando no aparece el término preciso). El término que busco se usa específicamente para control de calidad en ensayos técnicos.
De todos modos, ¡gracias otra vez!

Ruth


----------



## loladamore

Surus said:


> ¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!
> En Argentina llamamos "probeta" a un soporte de madera o metal para colocar en él los tubos de ensayo. Es el uso que se le da al término.


 
Ahhhhhhh... eso sería *test tube rack*.



> "Sample" (muestra) es un hiperónimo para "probeta" (siempre viene bien el hiperónimo cuando no aparece el término preciso). El término que busco se usa específicamente para control de calidad en ensayos técnicos.


You can also say *lab sample* and *test tube sample*. No sé si eso sea relevante, pero bueno.

¡Saludos, Ruth!

Lola


----------



## Carrie2

Una adición tardía: se usa *test specimen* por probeta en el sentido de "la parte de material que se extrae para hacer las pruebas de laboratorio" (la primera pregunta de Surus).
Como ya es tarde no sé si esto ayudará a alguien...


----------



## loladamore

No sé si aún le sirva a Surus, pero yo sí te agradezco, Carrie. Siempre es bueno llenar los huecos que tenemos en materia de cultura general, (re)aprendiendo lo que se supone que sabíamos desde la secundaria.  

¡Gracias!


----------



## Ppja

hay por ahi una línea de este foro que trata sobre _probeta_ pero no me queda muy claro...



una probeta, entendiendo esto como muestra de un material para hacerle una prueba o test, ¿como se dice?


----------



## Fernita

una probeta: a probe
una muestra: a sample

Espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## jalibusa

Una *probeta* es una porción de material a ensayar por un método estándar de prueba, que tiene las dimensiones requeridas y ha sido recogida según lo indicado en el texto del ensayo.


----------



## ElPaco

Tambien podria ser tubo de ensayo, hablando de un laboratorio.


----------



## Ppja

jalibusa said:


> Una *probeta* es una porción de material a ensayar por un método estándar de prueba, que tiene las dimensiones requeridas y ha sido recogida según lo indicado en el texto del ensayo.


 

Según mis recuerdos de la carrera esto de arriba efectivamente es una probeta.


Y un tubo de ensayo es el tubito de cristal..., que puede tener dentro una probeta liquida para hacerle ensayos...


Llamarle sample a la probeta me parece demasiado genérico...


----------



## camarasam

A ver, una probeta en un laboratorio de biologia es un cilindro de plastico o cristal con una base extendida para su apoyo estable, y con graduacion para medir volumen de cualquier liquido... desconozco el uso de la palabra probeta como muestra de material objeto de ensayo, y llevo 15 anyos en investigacion basica...

En cambio, 'probe' es una sonda, de cualquier tipo (material empleado para dar indicacion de medida o medida de cualquier parametro....), y muestra en efecto es 'sample', el trozo de material que se estudia con la 'probe'...tubo de ensayo es 'test tube'.


----------



## cybertony

Segun Catalogos, puedes encontrarla como Cylinder o Graduated Cylinder.



Surus said:


> No puedo encontrar la traducción al inglés de la palabra "probeta", en el sentido usado en el ámbito de la técnica de control de calidad de materiales, donde que se llama "probeta" a la parte de material que se extrae para hacer las pruebas de laboratorio.
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Ruth Spivak


----------



## cybertony

Segun Catalogos, puedes encontrarla como Cylinder o Graduated Cylinder.


----------



## jalibusa

Test specimen.


----------



## fsabroso

En resumen:


loladamore said:


> A los tubos de ensayo en México se les llaman probetas. Veo que el DRAE tiene esa acepción como la primera:
> 
> *Probeta*
> *1.* f. Tubo de cristal, con pie o sin él, cerrado por un extremo y destinado a contener líquidos o gases.*2.* f. Vasija cuadrilonga y de poco fondo, usada por los fotógrafos en sus operaciones.*3.* f. Manómetro de mercurio, de poca altura, para conocer el grado de enrarecimiento del aire en la máquina neumática.*4.* f. Máquina para probar la calidad y violencia de la pólvora.*5.* f. Muestra de cualquier sustancia o material para probar su elasticidad, resistencia, etc.
> 
> No sabía que también se refería a una muestra; aquí no se usa en ese sentido, que yo sepa.
> 
> ¡Si estoy mal, habrá que corregirles al Encarta, Oxford, y a muchos diccionarios, pues!
> 
> Saludos.
> Lola





Carrie2 said:


> Una adición tardía: se usa *test specimen* por probeta en el sentido de "la parte de material que se extrae para hacer las pruebas de laboratorio" (la primera pregunta de Surus).
> Como ya es tarde no sé si esto ayudará a alguien...


Y aquí una definición de "test specimen"


> *Test specimen*:A suitably prepared sample for evaluating any or all of the chemical, physical, mechanical or metallurgical properties of a material.
> Definition Copyright ©1989 CRC Press LLC. All rights reserved.



Nota del Moderador:
Lea detenidamente las respuestas previas antes de responder.
No repetir las respuestas ya dadas anteriormente.


----------

